# Where is  /usr/sbin/tcpd ?



## hruodr (Nov 27, 2022)

After installing leafnode, I read in  /usr/local/share/doc/leafnode/INSTALL



> 11a.ONLY WHEN USING INETD (Beware, many systems ship xinetd nowadays, see
> section 11b below instead.)
> 
> (as root) Edit /etc/inetd.conf so that $(BINDIR)/leafnode is executed for
> ...


----------



## covacat (Nov 27, 2022)

freebsd never had one
inetd is  linked with tcpwrappers so hosts.allow apply to all services


----------



## hruodr (Nov 27, 2022)

covacat said:


> freebsd never had one


But there is a man page for tcpd. And OpenBSD had such a man page, but disappeared.


----------



## astyle (Nov 30, 2022)

news/leafnode seems to be an old-school news aggregator that has been lightly updated to make use of IPv6...

Normally, if a component is missing, one would go looking for it in ports... if FreeBSD doesn't have `tcpd` in base, then `tcpd` might be in ports, or `find` could be your friend here... Compiling the ports (as opposed to installing from packages) tends to pull in everything you need, though.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2022)

I think the INSTALL documentation assumes a really old Linux install. The famous (or infamous) TCP Wrappers has been a part of the base OS of FreeBSD since the beginning. See hosts_access(5).

And regarding ftpd(8):

```
root@molly:~ # whereis ftpd
ftpd: /usr/libexec/ftpd /usr/share/man/man8/ftpd.8.gz /usr/src/libexec/ftpd
```


----------

